# Wheres Waldo(ie,waldo is a fly)



## ozman (Sep 28, 2009)

Ok it took me by suprise but their is a fly in the pic lol can you find it????



:holysheep: :bolt:


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 28, 2009)

yeah lower middle leaf...or I am stoned and seeing stuff.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 28, 2009)

forget the fly I am looking at the buds............. :hubba:


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 28, 2009)

bottom right center ?


----------



## outdoorsman101 (Oct 7, 2009)

lol not happening


----------

